# Wordans Print Quality! (Pics)



## kingkelly (May 21, 2008)

Just received my first shirt from Wordans and thought I would share the quality on here since this forum has helped me out with info.

Coming from a silkscreening background, i was pretty skeptical about these Direct to Garment printers. I was really sure if these sites were putting out heat pressed looking shirts, or fear that the print would look like a big sticker on a shirt.

I pulled the trigger during a 30% off sale at Wordans, and the tshirt was printed in about a week, shipped to my door about 5 days later. Ive heard bad things about their dodgy customer service, but I didnt have to deal with any of that. Uploaded design, pressed order, and waited for the shirt to arrive.

I am extremely pleased with the print. My bigges concern was to have the inks part of the shirt, and not some shiny mess floating on top of the shirt. I run my fingers over the print and cannot tell the difference between the printed and no printed areas of the shirt. Check the pics. Theres some flecks on some spots but its mostly reflective bits my camera picked up. Im going to try Zazzle next just because they stock Alternative Apparel shirts, but its going to be hard to beat Wordan's quality.

*Note: the print in real life is much more saturated and solid than the pics


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice! The saturation looks fantastic.

What was your out-the-door price on that? And what shirt brand did they use?


----------



## kingkelly (May 21, 2008)

Shipped to my door I think it came to 30$ for the 1 shirt at 30% off.

I used a Canvas 3001 shirt. I orderd a bunch of blank shirts from them before to test them, definitely liked canvas the best. A tiiiiiny bit more room than the AA tshirt, same price pretty much, extremely soft.

Its like 19 for the shirt + 6 for the print, then throw on 8 for shipping and then tax. But they almost always have at least 15% off coupons going on. You can ge a way cheaper blank from them too though.


----------



## SimplySerene (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the post

I am still learning about different print types. What is this print type called?


----------



## kingkelly (May 21, 2008)

I guess it would be DTG, direct to garment.
The whole tshirt goes through a printer, ink goes into the fibres of the shirt instead of being like a sticker sitting on top of the shirt.


----------

